# Alberta Falls in RMNP



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Just got back from a much needed vacation. Though you might enjoy some of my trip pix...


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Stellar's Jay near Fall River*

Here's another...


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Your Basic Mountain reflection...*

Early to rise...


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

sweet pics.. is that Cubb lake?? I backpacked Rocky several years ago.. nice long exposure on Alberta falls too, did you use an ND filter for that one?

I'll have to dig up some of my RMNP pics.. makes me want to go back


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Dang RB*

Awesome pics.....Love the falls.....reminds me of a bush beer ad  , LOL. 2 KEWEL!


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Nice pics, wish I were there instead of in this office.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice pics!!! May I ask what camera you shoot with? Also, do you happen to remember the settings you used for those. I have been playing with my camera and really like the water shot with the slower shutter speed. Did you use a tripod? Did you have to adjust any other settings other than shutter? Just trying to learn a little keep taking and posting nice job.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Thanks...I'll post some more later*

The lake at the bottom is not Cub Lake. It's Nymph Lake, but is in the same general area. The falls were shot w/o a ND filter, just a polarizer and the camera stopped down to f/[email protected] secs on the exposure. Yes at those slow speeds a tripod is a necessity and for that shot it was actually set up in the water. Here's another shot for now...

The camera is a Minolta 7D.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

I am in limbo right now to go DSLR. Just cannot justify the price but when looking at good crisp photos it makes it even harder to not switch. Been reading reviews on the Cannon Rebel XT and Nikon D70.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

wish2fish - Just wanted to let you know I spent a week with the d70 and was not impressed. Pics seemed to be pretty grainy compared to my d100. The nikon people say the guts of the d70 are better than that of the d100, but I couldn't tell. It does have some cool new features though. If you are looking in that price range I would check the canon out pretty good or look into a d100. The d70 is very flimsy feeling (I think it is all plastic), which may be a liability if you are banging it around in a boat or outdoors. I have had my d100 for two years and it has survived trips to the coast, dear lease (including my not-so-gracefull climbs into blinds, trees and tripods), airplane trips, concerts, etc. and it hasn't had any problems. After having the d70 in my hands for a week, I don't think I would take it half the places I currently take my camera - and that's where I get my best shots. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Man it is so hard to choose. Really, I have read many reviews on both the Nikon and the Cannon and I guess I would have to go pick them up to see which feels better because I am sure they are about the same in regards to quality. I really don't think I would notice all of the negative I have read when I shoot with a 200$ camera now and I am pretty satisfied. I really just wanted something I could do more manual settings with, better in low light conditions, something fast enough to take action shots and has the ability to use different lenses. The tests that these cameras go through are from serious professionals who know and understand all of the different specs and qualities that they produce and it is difficult for a non professional to decide what would work for them. Too many choices, to few dollars, not enough time to fish. Catch my drift.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I definately know what you are saying. Any dSLR you get will be a major step up. You will feel like a kid because there are so many more things you can do and explore once you have that functionality. When I got mine, I simple chose Nikon because I have friends with nikon cameras and it was convenient to borrow lenses. The Canons are awesome cameras as well. My camera is part of what I do for a living, but even if it wasn't, I wouldn't regret the investment one bit.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

wish2fish said:


> Man it is so hard to choose. Really, I have read many reviews on both the Nikon and the Cannon and I guess I would have to go pick them up to see which feels better because I am sure they are about the same in regards to quality. I really don't think I would notice all of the negative I have read when I shoot with a 200$ camera now and I am pretty satisfied. I really just wanted something I could do more manual settings with, better in low light conditions, something fast enough to take action shots and has the ability to use different lenses. The tests that these cameras go through are from serious professionals who know and understand all of the different specs and qualities that they produce and it is difficult for a non professional to decide what would work for them. Too many choices, to few dollars, not enough time to fish. Catch my drift.


Fishphoto is right. If you make the jump it's a serious commitment. I'm shooting Minolta because I already had the lenses and I've been very happy with my old Maxxum 7000i that I've used for 20 or so years now. Most of my photos involved getting up at 5 am on my vacation to do hikes of 8+ miles at 9k to 12k feet above sea level. No doubt there's at least some commitment there.

Just remember that the subject works with the lighting, the composition and the camera together. Spending $7,000 up on a top of the line digital SLR will not fix poor lighting, bad focus or any of the other items listed above (yes, expensive large aperature lenses can help). Great photos are all over this site from cameras with a modest investment because people either planned their shot carefully or sometimes just got lucky - as we all do. People will be a lot more impressed with your photos than they ever will be of your camera.

Please feel free to PM me if I can ever help out.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Couldn't have said it better!!! It's all about the light and your willingness to get there for it. Good pics come from a good photographer, not a good camera. Of course, camera upgrades and fast lenses will come sooner or later if you have the same addiction I do!


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice photos and Good Info.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Those are outstanding! You are good with that camera. Keep'em coming


----------

